# Devil



## Outsider

I've just noticed in another thread that _Dracul_ is the Romanian word for the "Devil". 

This is very curious, because I remember reading once the name "Vlad Dracul" for prince Vlad Tepes, the prototype for Bram Stoker's fictional character of Dracula.

Is this correct? Is the word for "Dracula" related to the word for "Devil" in Romanian?

Also, does it have anything to do with the word for "dragon"?

_Multumesc anticipat._


----------



## parakseno

Well, as far as I know, Vlad Ţepeş (Vlad the Impalor) is the SON of Vlad Dracul, but that he used to sign himself with this name (as "Drăculea").

I'd like to add that the Romanian word "drac" comes from the Latin "draco" (fabulous snake, dragon). After so many years of Christianity in Romania, the word nowadays has a more "religious" meaning to say so... its meaning is closer to "demon", "evil spirit", "fallen angel", "the Devil" (when it's articulated: "Dracul"). I'm not very sure if it was used with the meaning of "dragon" in Romanian (the word "balaur" or "dragon" is used more often with this meaning).


----------



## Chazzwozzer

We got through the chapter on relation between the Ottomans and these voivodes at school. I, luckily, jotted down some interesting facts my teacher pointed in his slide and I think, one of them may answer your question a bit.

Vlad II Dracul is actually the father of Vlad Dracula, Vlad III. The reason why he is entitled as dracul is because he was in the Order of the Dragon, an order aimed to kill the Ottoman Sultan.

Now, the explanation of parakseno gets it all clear. It's all related to the symbol of the order, a dragon.


----------



## Outsider

Interesting. So I gather that at that time the word hadn't yet acquired its modern sense of "demon".


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Outsider said:


> Interesting. So I gather that at that time the word hadn't yet acquired its modern sense of "demon".


If my History teachers knows well enough, then I can say yes. It's got _demon _meaning recently, so it's just a coincidence. 

Any native confirmation?


----------



## parakseno

Outsider said:


> Interesting. So I gather that at that time the word hadn't yet acquired its modern sense of "demon".



Either that, either it was used with the meaning of "dragon" in the same time. I'm not very sure about this (shall have to check some dictionaries on that). At least nowadays, if you speak of "drac" to a Romanian he/she'll most likely think "demon" rather than "dragon".


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hmm...for me "dracul" can mean the "devil", but Parakseno is completely right. 

Words for the devil in Romanian are e.g.: 

*diavol *
*satana*
*necuratul*
*aghiuţă* 

 robbiehttp://dexonline.ro/search.php?cuv=aghiuţă


----------

